# girls that play hard to get



## piranha_guy_dan (Oct 4, 2004)

so this girl i have been talking to i finally met in person last night and she told her friend i was REALLY GOOD LOOKING and her sister and cousin............. then tonight we planned to hit the bar again and she was a no show but her cousin and sister were there.......... her sister is kind of a bitch so i pulled her cousin aside and asked her why her cousin wasnt asnwering my text messages and apparently i called her too much but that was to find out the plans for tonight........... anyways i get her i sent her a text and all it said was IM SORRY and i elft it at that and then i get the texts back from her asking why i am sorry so i dont reply even tho she asekd me twice....... then i get a message my cousin said you were going to call my cell when you get home but if i dont answer its cause im sleeping....... well ive decided not to call her tonight because im going to play into her game....... hard to get.

im tired of games and she had sent up some huge signals last night she was interested....... we ended up back at her place after the bar to hang out for a bit til my buddy fucked me over and i had to take him home cause he was being a dick to them, they didnt hold it against me luckily but i still dont understand whats this hard to get business today..........

im not one for talking on the phone but with this girl ive talked for like up to 3 hours at one time and the conversation never gets silent and akward....... so i dont know whats up with the silent treatment i got tonight considering we spent 2 and a half hours on the phone this afternoon and she text messages me every morning saying WAKE UP lol so she does the intiaiating but yuou know what it is.......... women love the chase...... they like to have that chase factor when you show too much interest......... they get bored.... you have the attitude like f*ck it ill move on to the next girl BAM they want you.

thats the end of this post BUT one more thing to add............. i totally rode the mechanical bull for 47 seconds tonight and holy sh*t is my hand sore from the rope lol

by the way no pics sorry guys but WOW is this girl gorgeous and she is exactly my kind of girl so i deffinatly dotn wanna screw this up


----------



## C0Rey (Jan 7, 2006)

you need help


----------



## Ægir (Jan 21, 2006)

she is playing the hard to get on you man... if she is into you, let her respond to you... leave one message saying how you feel (hey i had a great time with you, id like to take you out for some drinks and maybe dinner if she has time) and let her get back to you... if you text and call bunches you seem desperate, not something girls want... the "could give a f*ck less if you call" attitude will get you further than the "please calll meeee" for sure.... even tell her you have things going on the night she suggests for drinks or dinner, maybe dinner with another girl, or make something up...


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

C0Rey said:


> you need help


 echo


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

want my advice? chill out with the drinking and drama. get and/or stay focused on work and dont be that guy whose so drunk so often your actually drunk posting. urhh. 
i love ya man, im just worried about you and i promise youll find that special little angel somewher esometime. rule #1 about any girl. never girlfriend hunt at a bar. rule number 1 at life...never be an online drunk. FAIL


----------



## armac (Nov 28, 2002)

your girl problems are getting boring


----------



## cueball (May 24, 2005)

D*R*A*M*A------->Q*U*E*E*N


----------



## Bawb2u (May 27, 2004)

If a woman ACTUALLY wants you, she won't play hard to get.


----------



## l2ob (May 22, 2004)

M0RpH said:


> want my advice? chill out with the drinking and drama. get and/or stay focused on work and dont be that guy whose so drunk so often your actually drunk posting. urhh.
> i love ya man, im just worried about you and i promise youll find that special little angel somewher esometime. rule #1 about any girl. never girlfriend hunt at a bar. rule number 1 at life...never be an online drunk. FAIL


ditto to that. Well said.


----------



## PacmanXSA (Nov 15, 2004)

No chick is worth that.

Find another, less useless one.

Pac


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

get a hobby

seriously...keeps the mind busy. model build, collect, read books. thats whats up


----------



## ChilDawg (Apr 30, 2006)

Or spend more time with your existing hobbies (I think we all have at least one non-online hobby if we're here...







)


----------



## maknwar (Jul 16, 2007)

get another job, then you wont have time to worry about anything else.


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

pull some forest gump sh*t and get up one day and just...go....just...run and keep running
find jesus


----------



## Guest (Feb 18, 2008)

M0RpH said:


> pull some forest gump sh*t and get up one day and just...go....just...run and keep running
> find jesus


Did you end up breaking up with that chick?


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

twas a slow process my friendly canadian 
i had to move some stuff out and we finally had it out. sort of an agree to split for now thing but im more or less done. too much bagage


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

You're spending 3 hours on the phone with a girl ? Well, there's the beginning of your problem.

When I am talking to my gf, I want to get off the phone after 3 minutes, not 3 hours. You're a guy. We don't gossip on the phone like girls do. All phone conversations should be kept short and succinct. A phone is really just a tool to arrange a meeting in person


----------



## Nick G (Jul 15, 2007)

Jewelz said:


> When I am talking to my gf, *I want to get off the phone after 3 minutes*


i thought i was alone in feeling that way, my gf always wants to talk on the phone, im like, ill just wait until i see you. i think she gets mad, but, i just dont like talking on the phone.


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

kind of agree jewelz. if you wanna talk on the phone with her for a long time have at it. whose to say what a guy should and shouldnt do. i suppose if i say gay sex is wrong youll jump on my for being an ignorant gaybasher when its just my opinion. 
so let me get this right jewelz...butt sex is okay, talking on the phone excessivly with a woman is not. gotcha


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

Nick g said:


> kind of agree jewelz. if you wanna talk on the phone with her for a long time have at it. whose to say what a guy should and shouldnt do. i suppose if i say gay sex is wrong youll jump on my for being an ignorant gaybasher when its just my opinion.
> so let me get this right jewelz...butt sex is okay, talking on the phone excessivly with a woman is not. gotcha


I gotta tell ya - your post didn't make too much sense to me.. but I am not judging your personal life - if you're into butt sex and long phone conversation, go for it, whatever makes ya happy


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

nah ive had long conversations before. if you find yourself saying "omg" and stuff like that when shes talking, then you might be being sucked into her guy friend web. but if your talking to get to know eachother and minutes turn into hours, sh*t, whats wrong with that. ive had genuinly interesting conversations for hours at a time.

its just once your together and know everything and sex isnt something you have to hunt for anymore..yeah...the phone goes bye bye


----------



## Guest (Feb 18, 2008)

I also hate the phone. Awkward small talk is a waste of my life.

Dan, I think you're biggest problem is one that I have had, and still get relapses of it once in a while. For some reason, you're bored or unhappy with your life, and you think some girl is going fill that hole.

You need to go and fix your own life first, then you will find yourself feeling less needy, and things will happen more naturally.

Confidence and not needing to be needed are probably the sexiest attributes a person can have.


----------



## C0Rey (Jan 7, 2006)

word to your motha!!

J man knows!


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

Jewelz said:


> I gotta tell ya - your post didn't make too much sense to me.. but I am not judging your personal life - if you're into butt sex and long phone conversation, go for it, whatever makes ya happy


no no no, YOUR into butt sex and against long phone conversation, IM for the phone and against butt sex. bare with me now...this is a toughy. 







its all good J


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

M0RpH said:


> I gotta tell ya - your post didn't make too much sense to me.. but I am not judging your personal life - if you're into butt sex and long phone conversation, go for it, whatever makes ya happy


no no no, YOUR into butt sex and against long phone conversation, IM for the phone and against butt sex. bare with me now...this is a toughy. 







its all good J
[/quote]

Nope, not into butt sex. Sorry dude. I am anti-phone and anti-butt sex. That's exit only ..


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

Jewelz said:


> nah ive had long conversations before. if you find yourself saying "omg" and stuff like that when shes talking, then you might be being sucked into her guy friend web. but if your talking to get to know eachother and minutes turn into hours, sh*t, whats wrong with that. ive had genuinly interesting conversations for hours at a time.
> 
> its just once your together and know everything and sex isnt something you have to hunt for anymore..yeah...the phone goes bye bye


She may be talking to you for 3 hours and all the while she's thinking - "Does this guy really have nothing better to do?"








[/quote]

likely but doubtful. if you cant tell sincerety (sp?) then yes probably. but if shes thinking that chances are shell be closing the conversation soon and if you cant pick up on the "i want to go" tone then your just a deuch


----------



## ProdigalMarine (Jan 31, 2003)

M0RpH said:


> rule #1 about any girl. never girlfriend hunt at a bar.


Agree.

Don't waste your time with this chick.

Girls that play "hard to get" are usually drama-filled...hence the reason why you can talk to her for 3-hours because she's probably been through it all and still going through it.

F**k her (both physically and metaphorically).
Go out, drink, have fun.

When they see you having fun and think "hm, there's something mysterious about his care-free ways"; they'll naturally gravitate to you with their drama-filled world and infect your world with it, than.....

*...BOOM...*

welcome to couple-hood. Next stop marriage.


----------



## Nick G (Jul 15, 2007)

why are you guys talkin about butt sex on the phone?


----------



## ProdigalMarine (Jan 31, 2003)

DannyBoy17 said:


> You need to go and fix your own life first, then you will find yourself feeling less needy, and things will happen more naturally.
> 
> Confidence and not needing to be needed are probably the sexiest attributes a person can have.


The 'boy CAN be taught! Happy to see that you're taking the advice that we've given you.


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

M0RpH said:


> nah ive had long conversations before. if you find yourself saying "omg" and stuff like that when shes talking, then you might be being sucked into her guy friend web. but if your talking to get to know eachother and minutes turn into hours, sh*t, whats wrong with that. ive had genuinly interesting conversations for hours at a time.
> 
> its just once your together and know everything and sex isnt something you have to hunt for anymore..yeah...the phone goes bye bye


She may be talking to you for 3 hours and all the while she's thinking - "Does this guy really have nothing better to do?"








[/quote]

likely but doubtful. if you cant tell sincerety (sp?) then yes probably. but if shes thinking that chances are shell be closing the conversation soon and if you cant pick up on the "i want to go" tone then your just a deuch
[/quote]

Girls like talking on the phone for long periods of time. I just think her interest level in you may drop if you're willing to stay on with her for that long.

There is nothing wrong with long conversations - IN PERSON. That's why i said the phone should be primarily used as a tool to arrange face-to-face meetings. When you're in person, you're talking, you may have a few drinks, that can lead to touching, making out,etc.... Make sense ?


----------



## Guest (Feb 18, 2008)

ProdigalMarine said:


> You need to go and fix your own life first, then you will find yourself feeling less needy, and things will happen more naturally.
> 
> Confidence and not needing to be needed are probably the sexiest attributes a person can have.


The 'boy CAN be taught! Happy to see that you're taking the advice that we've given you.















[/quote]

Slowly but surely. I've had good teachers.


----------



## cueball (May 24, 2005)

M0RpH said:


> pull some forest gump sh*t and get up one day and just...go....just...run and keep running
> find jesus










haha....


----------



## dalyhawk (Apr 30, 2007)

M0RpH said:


> rule #1 about any girl. never girlfriend hunt at a bar. rule number 1 at life...never be an online drunk. FAIL


I'd have to agree, but then again, i went out last night and met a pretty kick ass bartender that got off at 5 and drank with us and played silverstrike for a few hours... I ended up getting the girls number before she left and talked to her already today.. (yeah it was a sunday funday... 30 cent wings and $7.50 3 liter beer towers... I had to work thursday and friday how can you turn that down?) Anyways, She ended up leaving after a few hours, but it was still successful. There's always exceptions to situations...

Would i have been an idiot if she hung around all night? Absolutely. I probably would have made an ass out of myself and turned her off. So i think there's a line that you can draw. Don't proceed to get hammered drunk when trying to hang out with a girl, i've been nailed by it a few times a few years ago. Girls don't like drunk asses. It's okay for a few times, but if they see you get wasted face every weekend, it's a major turn off. Be a social drinker in those situations, stick to beer the whole night. That way you remember everything and you're not making a fool of yourself and you're not playing ping pong with the walls. Put a good first impression for yourself, it'll go a long way.


----------



## Guest (Feb 18, 2008)

Send her this


----------



## piranha_guy_dan (Oct 4, 2004)

well i talked to her today on msn and then said that i wante dot call and talk rather then type what was on my mind. i told her sorry for the mix up and that i called and texted too much last night and she avoided her phone but we were supposed to meet at one bar and the line was retarded long already and i was calling to say text me or call when you get here if you still come and come find me in line and i tried her house cell and texting......... yes i over did it but i knew at that point she was avoiding my calls which only made me wonder more as to why when we made plans to meet up. just say u dont wanna hang out tonight dont avoid the calls and then its all good.

anyways i appologized and explained the situation as to why i seemed too

well she just called me up right now and im on the phone with her so all must be good if she is calling me???


----------



## Mattones (Jul 9, 2006)

Dan, when we played online today I was trying to get my bluetooth working so i could hassle you on this topic but its a POS


----------



## ZOSICK (May 25, 2005)

"Dad says talking on the phone is for pussies"


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

06 C6 LS2 said:


> "Dad says talking on the phone is for pussies"


"Dad says earrings are for **** and rockstars....and he doesn't have any of your records."


----------



## Boobah (Jan 25, 2005)

piranha_guy_dan said:


> well i talked to her today on msn and then said that i wante dot call and talk rather then type what was on my mind. i told her sorry for the mix up and that i called and texted too much last night and she avoided her phone but we were supposed to meet at one bar and the line was retarded long already and i was calling to say text me or call when you get here if you still come and come find me in line and i tried her house cell and texting......... yes i over did it but i knew at that point she was avoiding my calls which only made me wonder more as to why when we made plans to meet up. just say u dont wanna hang out tonight dont avoid the calls and then its all good.
> 
> anyways i appologized and explained the situation as to why i seemed too
> 
> well she just called me up right now and im on the phone with her so all must be good if she is calling me???


dude...c'mon....

if you dicked up by calling her all the time and being a little wuss staying on the phone with her for 3 hours, then what message do you think contacting her and writing some long drawn out msn crap is sending? she's probably calling you to just string you along a little more. the best thing you can do is be a guy, and quit worrying so much about it. You need to realize how big the sea is and how many sexy ass fish are in it, so don't waste so much time on this one.


----------



## ProdigalMarine (Jan 31, 2003)

Boobah said:


> You need to realize how big the sea is and how many sexy ass fish are in it, so don't waste so much time on this one.











Sexy fish!


----------



## Boobah (Jan 25, 2005)

ProdigalMarine said:


> You need to realize how big the sea is and how many sexy ass fish are in it, so don't waste so much time on this one.











Sexy fish!
[/quote]

haha google imaged sexy fish did we?


----------



## armac (Nov 28, 2002)

turn in your man card, you are done


----------



## piranha_guy_dan (Oct 4, 2004)

i turned it in this morning when i sent her flowers from "anonymous"

when i got home i said f*ck what the hell was i thinking............. there goes $31 by the time they are delivered


----------



## waldron (Jan 15, 2007)

dan dan dan .. man i got the perfect solution low your standards and get some more a** lol your a young guy , no need to get all twisited on some inmautre b/s


----------



## piranha_guy_dan (Oct 4, 2004)

shes was digging me and her sister liked my buddy until my buddy fucked me over one the very first night i met her and i was so worried about her judging me because of him i think thats why i was thinking she was avoiding me and that just made me more curious to call or text even more......... and f*ck here i am


----------



## waldron (Jan 15, 2007)

hes isnt this the second topic on bods ditching you lmao lol **KIDDING*


----------



## C0Rey (Jan 7, 2006)

piranha_guy_dan said:


> *i turned it in this morning when i sent her flowers from "anonymous"*
> 
> when i got home i said f*ck what the hell was i thinking............. there goes $31 by the time they are delivered


----------



## piranha_guy_dan (Oct 4, 2004)

i called the flower place and they are on route and will be delivered around 5 30 tonight......... the lady lives in the same town as the girl and is delivering them personally. ohhhhhhhhhh boy i have really fucked myself on this one


----------



## Bawb2u (May 27, 2004)

The official vote has come in from the Man Council:

You are hereby sentenced to having to piss sitting down for the next 2 months.


----------



## piranha_guy_dan (Oct 4, 2004)

only 2 months???? WHEW you guys took it easy on me this time.

thats ok cause the night i called and was getting the run around i ran into her sister and cousin at the bar and her sister is a bitch but her cousin totally thought i was a nice guy and said her cousin is stupid to be playing games and avoiding my call sooooooooo after the sister left by then i was hammered and was getting instructed who to go dance with from my buddy and her cousin who were sitting together laughing at my expense BUT i had a girl ask my buddy if i was single....... she was ugly so i didnt persue it, i had another girl wanting me but again the goggles werent strong enough AND then i landed one to dance with for the rest of the night and got her number and such and am meeting her later in the week. not to mention girls love it when a nice guy sweeps in and gets rid of the creepy guys trying to dance on them hahaha i could see this one girl was totally not into it so i went over and said look man i dont mind you dancing with my g/f and then his arms went up in the air and he walked away hahahahaha the girls were laughing and from that moment i got the didgets AND her friend gave out some rejection hotline number to the other guys buddy that i scared away

i kind of have redeemed myself i think BUT i still have to wait and see what happens with this whole flowers business.


----------



## cueball (May 24, 2005)

haha


----------



## armac (Nov 28, 2002)

31 bucks for flowers................what did you send, three daisies?

last of the big spenders


----------



## Boobah (Jan 25, 2005)

haha is it hard to notice that you're doing the exact opposite of what every single person in this thread is saying and it's making you go farther and farther down the shitter in her life?


----------



## piranha_guy_dan (Oct 4, 2004)

mixed arrangement of flowers

and yes i know i fucked it up by sending the flower.............. they should be there by now but i havent heard anything yet soooooooooo im not going to be the one who makes contact next. im not saying a thing to her on msn even tho she is online and im not texting or calling. im assuming she knows exactly who they are from considering the flowershop has its address on the flowers and she will know because its from my town even tho i left it anonymous


----------



## Guest (Feb 20, 2008)

Dissapear for two weeks. You are too busy for the drama. Too much going on.

You will get back to her when you get some time.


----------



## piranha_guy_dan (Oct 4, 2004)

my guess is she will come back because her sister and cousin were like omg he is so nice and she scouted me at the bar cause we chose to meet there and the fact she thought she saw me and stood back and called my phone and watched me pick up and then she just hung up lol she said i was really cute so im guessing if i do what you say danny this will all blow over and it will either blow in my favour or not but either way it will be water under the bridge with time

good call im not gonna say a thing to her and just see how it pans out haha


----------



## ProdigalMarine (Jan 31, 2003)

C0Rey said:


> *i turned it in this morning when i sent her flowers from "anonymous"*
> 
> when i got home i said f*ck what the hell was i thinking............. there goes $31 by the time they are delivered











[/quote]









My thoughts exact!

I don't know what to say...I didn't even do that until 6 months into my relationship.


----------



## ProdigalMarine (Jan 31, 2003)

piranha_guy_dan said:


> good call im not gonna say a thing to her and just see how it pans out haha


Time for you to play hard to get.

Check this.

Follow your current plan of "not saying anything from her."
If/When she calls, DON'T pick up.
If/When she IMs, don't answer...in fact, don't even sign on.
...call her a week later and say, "Hi. I've been a little busy as of late. Was there something you needed?" ...let her explain herself and....

(THIS IS WHERE TWO THINGS CAN HAPPEN)

#1. Say "I'm afraid that I can't do that, I'm having dinner that night with an old friend of mine. I haven't seen her in a long time."

#2. Agree to whatever it is she's asking for and NOT EVEN showing up.

...this works in theory and was a successful run-through on one of my past "chase" girls.


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

sent her flowers? dude get it right, send her your own severed face with a note that says "wear me and our souls will be one!"

also include a ripped off page from the bible with passages highlighted for wierd effect


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

Dan, you dissapoint me every posting now. Flowers?
Seriously?

Were you born a woman?

You and Dannyboy both have a lot to learn. Even with good advice from the site you still do the wrong thing. She knows you're in her hands and she can do whatever she wants now. Being nice can only go so far and being too nice will get you walked on. Doesn't matter if her friends see it or not, cause it doesnt matter what her friends think its what she thinks. (Unless you can bang her friends then hey thats good). But next time she calls, ignore it. See her at the bar, just ignore her there, have other girls around, etc. But don't be a drunken mess at the bar, no one likes someone whose always drunk and at the bar.

Like people have said before, you don't meet a gf at the bar. Unless you're meeting up with a friend whose bringing a friend of hers.


----------



## C0Rey (Jan 7, 2006)

im sort of scoping out this girl at my school now, shes the girl all the guys want. her gf's have been asking me if i like her too lately ( seriously in 6 months i bet 10 guys have asked her out and noone has scored yet). im like shes a good girl and all but nothing romantic yada yada.but the fact that they're asking either means im showing it or shes been talking. we have been talking more and more and now that im sort of fallen into the bunch with the rest of the losers, i kinda like her. im basically ignoring her completely, not in a rude way, but def not taking any initiative. this may not pay off, but im not gonna be like all the other douches thats been rejected by her. fcuk that. now im just doing what all the other dudes her tells dan to do, acting happy and busy. well see how it goes.


----------



## piranha_guy_dan (Oct 4, 2004)

b_ack51 said:


> Dan, you dissapoint me every posting now. Flowers?
> Seriously?
> 
> Were you born a woman?
> ...


i follow ya man, as for the meeting her i didnt meet her at the bar we both agreed to meet up there tho


----------



## piranha_guy_dan (Oct 4, 2004)

well i talked to her cousin today cause she called me and she knew the flowers were from me and i havent heard nothing from her............. her bitch of a sister and her were thinking the flowers were more of an i like you gesture rather then the im sorry for the misunderstanding and the weekend going to sh*t gesture..... ahhhh well f*ck it i messaged her and explained the flowers purpose in an e-mail and said thats the last you will hear from me and if you have anything to say you know where to find me......

f*ck it, my new motto


----------



## C0Rey (Jan 7, 2006)

f*ck dan! playing the victim will not help your position. im glad your thinkin "f*ck it", cause i bet thats whats shes thinking too! or more like f*ck you!"


----------



## Boobah (Jan 25, 2005)

this is amazing- i mean you've seriously done everything wrong so far, and just keep going. quit talking to her damn cousin and sister and don't e-mail her explaining anything....

the whole playing hard to get thing cant' be done in an e-mail saying, "i'm playing hard to get now, but if you want to find me you know exactly where i am and i'll come running if you snap your fingers."


----------



## piranha_guy_dan (Oct 4, 2004)

she sent an e-mail back and said yeah things didnt go well on the weekend but who is to say they couldnt turn around but she agrees tiem is needed for things to settle down.

and get this GEM the f*cking cab driver that took me and my buddy back to her house on saturday night is f*cking calling her house!!!!!!!!!!! she didnt go into details but i left her a voicemail and said call me and tell me what is being said and how many times he calls.......... like what the f*ck!!!!!!! her parents come home from florida tomorrow and i want to ensure this f*cking cabbie isnt going to call her house so im going to call the cab company on him when i find out from her what has been said and the other details

jesus christ this just keeps getting worse!!!!!!


----------



## Guest (Feb 20, 2008)

Dan, what the f*ck man.

You are worse than me!

Stop talking to this woman, stop talking to her cousins and sister (more pathetic). f*ck women, when you find a respectable one, who doesnt play these elementary games, then give her attention.

Do something better with your time, don't be so dependent on her to validate your existence.


----------



## ProdigalMarine (Jan 31, 2003)

DannyBoy17 said:


> Dan, what the f*ck man.
> 
> You are worse than me!
> 
> ...



















Wow, DB, wow! You have just turned my night from sh*tty to all right with that comment. Looks like you're coming along well. Hows life treating you these days?

As for P-man...dude, stop playing Captain Saveaho.

She emailed you to tell you the cabbie has been calling her house non-stop? WTF, man?!!!!

#1...what the hell is the cabbie doing, calling her in the first place? someone gave someone their number...and it wasn't the cabbie doing the giving (but he could be later)
#2....instead of CALLING you, she emails you about this cabbie problem?
#3....she emails you "this is the last you'll hear from me, if you need me, you know where to find me" and you STILL respond?



> things didnt go well on the weekend but who is to say they couldnt turn around but she agrees tiem is needed for things to settle down.


This is girl talk for lets be friends instead....

In the words of O2....FAIL!


----------



## C0Rey (Jan 7, 2006)

major failure!


----------



## piranha_guy_dan (Oct 4, 2004)

i called the cabbie from her house to get picked up, i called his direct number he gave me on his card instead of the main number for the company so thats how he got the number on his call display, she answered the phone so he knows it wasnt my cell number.

I TOLD HER this is the last time you will hear from me unless you want to talk you know where to find me and then she sent me the message about the cabbie etc so thats why i responded.


----------



## LouDiB (May 22, 2006)

I went up to a girl last night at the bar...she seemed very uninterested in her sig other....all i told her was, " You are very attractive"...and left it at that. I caught her starting on the upwards of 34..possibly 36 times...but i left it at that...I could of easily got the numbers...but meh...f*ck it...

girls want what they can't have.


----------



## piranha_guy_dan (Oct 4, 2004)

well guys i was with a girl for the last 5 years so you have to cut me some slack ive got my training wheels on when it comes back to this head game sh*t women play so once i get all on track i wont be making these pitiful mistakes to say the least.


----------



## ProdigalMarine (Jan 31, 2003)

piranha_guy_dan said:


> well guys i was with a girl for the last 5 years so you have to cut me some slack ive got my training wheels on when it comes back to this head game sh*t women play so once i get all on track i wont be making these pitiful mistakes to say the least.


/slack cut










But that still isn't a good enough excuse as to why you did what you did, it should all be engraved into your brain somewhere..."RULES OF PLAYING THE GAME"

Anywho, sorry for the misunderstanding, thanks for clearing it up...but you still shouldn't have responded to her email about the cabbie. Its her way of saying "i'm playing sad and pitiful so you can come around and save the day" routine. Don't fall for that, it bcomes a routine thing, everytime she has a problem, she'll come running to you...I say drop her...like flat on her face, and than walk away chuckling









Hehe...flat on her face, I would love to actually see that happen one day.


----------



## armac (Nov 28, 2002)

piranha_guy_dan said:


> well guys i was with a girl for the last 5 years so you have to cut me some slack ive got my training wheels on when it comes back to this head game sh*t women play so once i get all on track i wont be making these pitiful mistakes to say the least.


I haven't heard of any head games on her part, just a bunch of stalking on your part.


----------



## piranha_guy_dan (Oct 4, 2004)

thanks marine lol

well i havent been single per say since i was 17 so at that age i was still a young buck and had no game as it was....... now im a little behind because all the girls have evolved into game playing bitches and ive got some catching up to do.

as for the flowers she basically said i should have put my name on the card saying i was sorry rather then leaving the sender as anonymous lol like jesus christ i cant do anything right in her eyes.

flat on the face man. f*ck it............ f*ck it

head games as in tell me to meet her out and then avoiding my calls the night we were supposed to meet up........ pick up the damn phone and tell me you cant meet up instead of playing that avoid me game and this sh*t wouldnt have happened........ read marines post he sees shes playing games like telling me about the cabbie and such yet when i left her a message wanting to know what was said so i can call the company and have him dealt with i got no response so she reaches out for help and when i reach back lol NOTHING

f*ck it let the cabbie harass her for all i care.


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

Dude, stop being obsessed about one chick and go meet some others. Having options increases your value tremendously.


----------



## Ja'eh (Jan 8, 2007)

Once it gets to the point where a girl is playing head games it means that they no longer respect you and when it comes to that you can do the same back or what I would do is just cut her off and move on. Life is too short to be stressing over a woman especially with all the other everyday stresses that life brings us.


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

a good relationship should be easy. there are things in life couples must cope with, but especially when just dating, it should be a common ground. you should almost know what the other person thinks. thats when you know your a good match. if its head games, thats all it is is a game. not worth your time and CERTAINLY not worth your energy


----------



## piranha_guy_dan (Oct 4, 2004)

dont worry ive got other options this was the the top on the list lol ive seen 2 other girls since and am meeting up with one again this saturday


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

^^^ uh...NOOOOOOOOOOO

dan, seriously. STOP!!!!! i know your infatuated and sh*t, and you are sick of being alone. you want attention. and your getting it, just the wrong way

dude your on a way course to heartbreak buddy

we're giving you blunt advice cause most of us have been down your same road. be selfish, be a prick. do what you want when you want, dont bend over backwards for a woman unless you both mutually love eachother and are already together. stop being p*ssy whipped before your even gettin any


----------



## ProdigalMarine (Jan 31, 2003)

piranha_guy_dan said:


> dont worry ive got other options this was the the top on the list lol ive seen 2 other girls since and am meeting up with one again this saturday


Sounds good. I agree with O2 aka Morph aka Guy-who-changes-his-avatar-like-Lohan-changes-rehabs, you should ease up on the dating scene.

*HOWEVER*

if you chose to see these girls, just remember this....

Have fun with the girls
Don't get 'emotionally' attached
Don't let your pen*s lead you, think (unless you're too stupid drunk)
Treat these girls as if they were your sister, just have fun
AND
AND
AND
AND
DO NOT DO THE GENTLEMENLY THING! Do that on the 2nd and 3rd dates.

I should be charging you for this advice but that'd be retarded and I don't consider myself a 'player', just someone whos had his share of the game played on him.


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

pro, sounds like you watched too much of mystery's show on mtv lol

your advice works though
and dont worry about the avatar sh*t...im done. i went back to my roots...aliens. remember how long i had my origonal alien ocellatus2000 avatar? years. so im done! OKAY?! IM DONE!!! NOW EVERYONE JUST SHUT UP!!!!!!


----------



## ProdigalMarine (Jan 31, 2003)

M0RpH said:


> pro, sounds like you watched too much of mystery's show on mtv lol


Whos mystery? I don't watch MTV anymore. One day, while home on leave, I caught a glimpse of "MY SWEET 16" and "A SHOT AT LOVE WITH TEQUILA", I just thought OMG, WHAT HAS THE WORLD COME TO!

Are you a trekkie fan-boy too?


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

thats mystery


----------



## ProdigalMarine (Jan 31, 2003)

M0RpH said:


> thats mystery


What the hell is he and why should I be compared to him?


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

lol, hes the pick up artist. his whole show and his books (never read) are all about the "art" of getting women. 
ask jewlez...he knows what im talkin about


----------



## ChilDawg (Apr 30, 2006)

Dude wears that outfit and picks up chicks? He MUST be excellent.


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

youtube him or something, im sure an episode is floating around somewhere. im sure hes got a website too. my brother said he read some of his stuff and SWEARS that it works wonders. lol, he calls his outfit his peacock or something. its a crazy look on purpose cause it gets you noticed in a club etc...


----------



## ProdigalMarine (Jan 31, 2003)

...he seems like a schmuck!

If you want a real read, pick up

"THE GAME: PENETRATING THE SECRET SOCIETY OF PICK UP ARTIST" by Neil Strauss.


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

Jewelz said:


> Dude, stop being obsessed about one chick and go meet some others. Having options increases your value tremendously.


So you're saying to plant alot of seeds and when the seed grows into a plant, f*ck the plant?


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

piranha_guy_dan said:


> dont worry ive got other options this was the the top on the list lol ive seen 2 other girls since and am meeting up with one again this saturday


Great. Then why are we on the 5th page of this thread ?


----------



## ChilDawg (Apr 30, 2006)

Jewelz said:


> dont worry ive got other options this was the the top on the list lol ive seen 2 other girls since and am meeting up with one again this saturday


Great. Then why are we on the 5th page of this thread ?
[/quote]

Why are we on the x thousandth page of AQHU? I mean, seriously, Tom must have his frigging groceries by now...


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

ChilDawg said:


> dont worry ive got other options this was the the top on the list lol ive seen 2 other girls since and am meeting up with one again this saturday


Great. Then why are we on the 5th page of this thread ?
[/quote]

Why are we on the x thousandth page of AQHU? I mean, seriously, Tom must have his frigging groceries by now...
[/quote]

I wish I knew the answer to that one, I really do.. I've never posted in that thread


----------



## piranha_guy_dan (Oct 4, 2004)

well i dont wanna treat them like my sister for 1 i dont have a sister and for 2 i wouldnt wanna bang my sister if i had one...... hahaha

im going with the f*ck it motto now so tomorrow night im supposed to meet up with the 1 again NOT THIS ONE FROM THIS SITUATION but another one so i will let you guys know how it goes..... if its going bad maybe i will have a different girl to tell you about hahaha


----------



## ProdigalMarine (Jan 31, 2003)

piranha_guy_dan said:


> well i dont wanna treat them like my sister for 1 i dont have a sister and for 2 i wouldnt wanna bang my sister if i had one...... hahaha


I have a sister and that is disgusting.









I guess its hard to understand if you didn't have a sister, but to the ones who DO have a sister, you understand that its ok to hang out with the sis and have stupid fun, but that is it. The whole talking to each other about sex and what goes on down there....no go!


----------



## Guest (Feb 22, 2008)

Romantic relationships are the most overrated human relationship there is. I find that a lot of the time, it is people acting out the part they think their significant other wants to see in another person, because deep down we hate being alone. We feel like we have less of a purpose in this world.

And yet, all the time we spend trying to find someone, is time wasted making ourselves into the person people want to find.


----------



## waldron (Jan 15, 2007)

Dan it's friday get drunk this post is old we need a new rant lol


----------



## piranha_guy_dan (Oct 4, 2004)

im going to play hockey tonight............ tomorrow is the new one hahah hitting the corral in oshawa if any locals care to join me hahaha


----------



## XSPhoto (Sep 26, 2007)

Do yourself a favor. go to books-a-million, go to the relationships section, and pick up a book called "The Game" it looks like a bible. that's because it is. read it, and you'll know what I'm talking about.


----------

